

Creating a Doom-style 3D engine in C - GhotiFish
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQYsFshbkYw

======
petercooper
Bisqwit is an absolutely amazing coder and he explains what he does so well.
Most of his videos are a delight to watch.

